# Greetings all...



## RogerI (Feb 9, 2009)

Greetings one and all...  I am a member of Thomas B. Hunter #1356, the 2nd one on this forum as far as I have seen.  Anyway, I hosted a WEB site "Freemasonry on the Internet" started back in 1992 of which remnants still remain on the internet.  That was when Freemasonry was just starting to show up online.  I am please to see forums such as this and many wonderful websites moving us forward.  

My titles in the Lodge are few.  I have been a clown in the Shrine and the Grotto for a time.  A member of the Scottish Rite and various research societies.  Avid reader of Masonic history and philosophy.

I am heavily involved in DeMolay with too many titles to try to list, serving in many capacities from Chairman in a new Chapter in Midlothian, TX, to the State Association and as a member of the International Supreme Council for DeMolay International.   I am a firm believer that the future of Freemasony rest in the hands of these young men and without our involvement as Masons to the Order of DeMolay, our very existance as a fraternity is at risk.   

<Stepping down from soapbox>...  Glad to be here.

Roger


----------



## js4253 (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree with you Roger.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dana (Feb 9, 2009)

Here Here Roger... it is so true the DeMolay and the Rainbow Girls are our future.  They all need to know their Masonic sponsors.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 9, 2009)

RogerI said:


> Greetings one and all...  I am a member of Thomas B. Hunter #1356, the 2nd one on this forum as far as I have seen.  Anyway, I hosted a WEB site "Freemasonry on the Internet" started back in 1992 of which remnants still remain on the internet.  That was when Freemasonry was just starting to show up online.  I am please to see forums such as this and many wonderful websites moving us forward.
> 
> My titles in the Lodge are few.  I have been a clown in the Shrine and the Grotto for a time.  A member of the Scottish Rite and various research societies.  Avid reader of Masonic history and philosophy.
> 
> ...



Welcome Brother Roger, it is good to have you here with us and very nice to see a Brother from my home lodge!


----------

